# Big OK Joe smoker on trailer up for auction



## okjsmoker (Jan 13, 2007)

No it doesnt belong to me, nor am I affiliated with the seller, just thought someone here might be interested.... Its a large Oklahoma joe smoker on a tandem trailer, there is also a smaller barrel type smoker along with lots of other restaurant type equipment up for auction.

heres the link....

Auction


----------



## ultramag (Jan 13, 2007)

That 'ol girl needs some TLC. Sure would like to have one like that.


----------



## okjsmoker (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah its definetly been well used, but it should clean up nice.


----------



## jrollins (Jan 13, 2007)

did yall see they do not ship.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

Too bad santa already came to my house and next year is too far away


----------

